# eBay sucks



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

Just sold an old laptop on eBay and as per there suggestion I removed the hard drive to stop data theft. Put in the listing that the HD would be removed.

Spent the whole night from 5 till 11.30 trying to find out why the geezer had started a claim against me. Turns out he can't turn it on!! Now eBay want me to give him his money back and I loose the 8quid postage that actually cost 9 quid.

Wonder if they'll still take there cut as well.

Tip to our foreign friends in this country. *Speak fucking English, use a full stop or 2 and it'll save me hour of very special time*

Jon

EDIT and he now informs me he will be leaving neg feedback. Patients running thin


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Roadkilled said:


> Tip to our foreign friends in this country. *Speak fucking English, use a full stop or 2 and it'll save me hour of very special time*
> 
> Jon
> 
> EDIT and he now informs me he will be leaving neg feedback. Patients running thin


yeah - completely agree that ebay are the biggest bunch of thieving bastards around with their gouging fees. sell something for a tenner and you may get to see a couple of quid. and then find you have to refund a tenner.

but cut some slack to the people for whom english is not their first language - patience is indeed a virtue.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've done my stint in a public-facing position. This is why I don't use eBay. You have to deal with morons.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

More trouble than it's worth.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Roadkilled said:


> Just sold an old laptop on eBay and as per there suggestion I removed the hard drive to stop data theft. Put in the listing that the HD would be removed.
> 
> Spent the whole night from 5 till 11.30 trying to find out why the geezer had started a claim against me. Turns out he can't turn it on!! Now eBay want me to give him his money back and I loose the 8quid postage that actually cost 9 quid.
> 
> ...


Tip to some twats born in this country - learn how to fucking spell and save me from rolling over on the floor laughing at your stupidity. Patients.


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

> > Roadkilled wrote:
> > Just sold an old laptop on eBay and as per there suggestion I removed the hard drive to stop data theft. Put in the listing that the HD would be removed.
> >
> > Spent the whole night from 5 till 11.30 trying to find out why the geezer had started a claim against me. Turns out he can't turn it on!! Now eBay want me to give him his money back and I loose the 8quid postage that actually cost 9 quid.
> ...


EPIC!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fleaBay! The world's favourite online tat bazaar!

It would be nice if buyers actually read the description though. Cocks. :roll:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

5UBY said:


> Roadkilled said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


Nice one 5UBY  ....but we all know bigots aren't the sharpest tools in the box :wink:

Saj


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

A pleasure Saj 

Ps 'tool' - couldn't have chosen a better word.


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> 5UBY said:
> 
> 
> > Roadkilled said:
> ...


Bigot eh, harsh. Half my family is Asian that's why I put foreign friends.

If you could see the messages from the guy I was working with here I'm sure you too would be confused. Never mind an illiterate like myself.

5uby. Little things little minds, it was late and well past your bedtime.


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

corradoman said:


> If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find





Saj77 said:


> Without being a 'sellout' I sort of agree! My parents came to England in the late 50s and have fully embraced the way of life AND are devout Muslims.....these 2 things, should not be mutually exclusive.
> 
> Last word on the subject, (I could talk all day about such an emotive subject!)...I wish the Muslim council of Britain would come out and stringly condemn things like this instead of sitting on the fence getting splinters!! :twisted:
> 
> Saj


And I get the bigot comment WTF. Saj your a fool


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

is corradoman talking about british rule in india? :twisted:


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> is corradoman talking about british rule in india? :twisted:


No Asians in the Uk. His views are his views and I neither agree nor disagree with them. Sorry to corradoman for bringing his post into this but sajs' comment really pissed me off.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=192508


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

everyone has a personal view on things in life...........i personally dont give a damm if asian indian, muslim or footing martian.
just leave me alone in life and i will not interfere with you or yours............unlike the mormons knocking on the door sat mornings!!!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*hides Ebay red star status*

I've always been incredibly lucky with Ebay - bought some great stuff and sold loads without a single negative feedbaack.

Sadly you get the odd one - nowt to do with religion, colour, race, creed ................... blah. My worst was selling a kids toy - hefty postage so I listed it with exact costs incuding the dimensions and weight - got an email - can you reduce post costs ?/ I replied would you like me to reduce packaging??? She paid up - and gave positive feedback!!


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> everyone has a personal view on things in life...........i personally dont give a damm if asian indian, muslim or footing martian.
> just leave me alone in life and i will not interfere with you or yours............unlike the mormons knocking on the door sat mornings!!!


I agree totally with you gaz. This has been my philosophy in life for a long time.

When I bought my first property in Spain I learnt spainish. I must admit I'm not fluent in it by any means but my property manager understands what I have to say. So I know where I'm coming from when I just want people who come to this country to at least try and communicate with me in a language I can understand. This is not me being a bigot as Saj has so wisely said. It is a case of integration and without it we do not have a combined society that can move forward.

Enough said now, I just want it known I am far from a bigot (which I hope ppl can see I am not)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roadkilled said:


> ....but sajs' comment really pissed me off


Apologies for the harsh comment 



Roadkilled said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > If they cant be arsed to live by our rules and our religion they should piss off back if they dont like us! Why come to our country if they want to cause trouble, If we went to these extremists country and caused any trouble we would be shot! And before anyone says im NOT racist just take as i find
> ...


Regarding my comments on the other thread, there is a big difference between 'immigrants' not being able to read an Ebay ad (my mother cannot read English) and preaching racial hatred in British mosques :?

Saj


----------

